# '02 E46 Sedan Lower Grill Mod



## aldo (Jan 19, 2002)

For those of you who think the front end of the '02 Sedans looks like a plow, a quick mod is available. There is a set of inserts, same as on the 330i SP, that improves it dramatically. 
Part numbers follow

Grid 51-11-7-030-596
Grid 51-11-7-016-511
Grid 51-11-7-016-512

About $76 total


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

how can some grill inserts make a non-sport look like a 330i SP? I'd have to see pic to understand better.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Any before/after pics?

thx


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I just looked a my co-workers 02 330 SP and it substantially different. Different fog lights,front spoiler,etc.

What does those parts replace, just the black grill part?


----------



## aldo (Jan 19, 2002)

I'm still waiting for the '02 to arrive, "Individual" color added to the wait, and have been gathering a parts bin - exhaust tips, zaino, grill etc. I appears to be a straight replacement for the black insert. At least from looking at the parts catalog at the dealer. The Titanium inserts for the headlights on the '02 sedans haven't come out yet as a kit.....


----------

